# White Pigeon on windowsill



## Ellax (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the site and maybe posting this in the wrong place.
Last night I noticed a white pigeon sat on the outside of the bathroom window. I live in the UK and it is getting pretty cold outside now as we move into winter.
This morning, I noticed it was still there. I put wild bird seed out in the garden every day. So I took some and put it on the windowsill for him. He did fly to the neighbours roof as I opened the window but I noticed he was back on the windowsill again an hour or so later. At lunch time I went into the garden and he flew in as I went outside. I put some seed by the door and he came for food as soon as I opened the box. I noticed he has feathers on his legs, and doesn't seem scared of humans, he is a beautiful bird with put White feathers except for a few tan markings. He let me get pretty close.
I have read on other forums that he may have escaped from his home and he may not be used to living in the wild especially in the cold.
However, I have a pet African grey parrot and am scared to keep the pigeon in the house in case he carries bugs or diseases that may affect my pet. But I 
dont want for the pigeon to come to any harm. Please could you advise on what action I can or should take.


----------



## Ellax (Nov 14, 2012)

PS - he is now sleeping on the windowsill again for another night


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is most likely a lost bird from someones loft, or maybe a pet. He won't last very long outside on his own, as he has no idea of where to find food, and probably isn't very predator savvy. Especially being white, he will stand out and hawks will not miss him for long. If you can secure him and put him in a cage away from your parrot, then you needn't worry about him making your parrot sick. Sevin 5% garden dust, or something similar, or any lice and mite spray from a pet shop will take care of any bugs he might have. This will give you an opportunity to watch him and his droppings for any signs of illness. Maybe if you were to leave the window open, he would come in for food left in the room near the window. Once you get him coming in, you could possibly get to the window and close it. Or, if your window isn't too high, and he roosts there at night, maybe you could quietly approach him at night and catch him. Some throw a large towel over the bird. They can't see well at night, and so don't usually fly away, unless very frightened. You would have to be very quiet. Anyway,catching him would probably save his life. If you can't keep him, then probably someone on P.T. would adopt him.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I understand your concern about the parrot as it is probably part of your family and very expensive. But keeping the pigeon away from the parrot any sickness will be almost nil also it is not bad to spray both the pigeon and the parrot for lice and mites. Most sprays and dusts are not bird orientated and safe for parrots. You will be able to take care of the pigeon without endangering the parrot, and everybody will make out great. Plus maybe you will get a beautiful new friend.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Where are you in the UK? There may be someone around who can help out.

Please do as Jay3 has advised - he would have to actually have a transferable illness _and_ be in contact with your parrot to be a problem, and it does not sound like he is particularly poorly.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, thanks for coming on to find help for this bird.

It's definitely not a wild bird and will not survive out in the wild so I'd take it in asap at least until we can sort out what we can do to help it.

As others have said, it's not a real threat to your parrot's health but just keep it separate for now as we would anyway with a new bird or rescue for a quarantine period.
Obviously with having a Parrot it may not be possible to keep this bird but it does sound as if it's a tame lost bird and so if you're not able to give it a home then let us know where abouts you are in the UK and maybe we can post around to see if it can be found a home.

I assume it has no rings on it's legs. Sometimes they have phone numbers on the feathers under their wings if you can check there.
Might be worth posting a card in a local news agents to see if it's local as I'd bet it hasn't come far. It doesn't sound like a racer so wouldn't be flying long distances. Could just have escaped or been spooked when out for a fly and can't find it's way home.

If you can keep it contained with some paper towel on the bottom of a box or cage so you can check it's poops to see if it's ok.

Let us know what part of the UK you're in and we can check to see if anyone is local to you and can take the bird in.

Thanks for helping it out, it sounds like a lovely bird.

Janet


----------



## Ellax (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I am going to try to bring him indoors today and not be outside. I don't have room to have him in a cage in the house but I'm going to try the idea of a cozy box with a towel and newspaper lining. I have given him some food and water this morning. Long term I don't think I can keep him due to lack of a cage room and also I work and my mum will not take on another animal as she herself is slowing down. I live in uxbridge in Middlesex if anyone knows anyone near here who can look after him please email me [email protected]. He will be staying with me as long as it takes...


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for taking 'him/her' in. I hope you can get it easily.
It really does sound lovely.

I possible can you get a picture up of it, we can try and identify what type of pigeon it is.

It's worth asking around though as I'd bet it's home is fairly local and if it's that tame someone must be worrying about it.

Keep us posted on how things go and I'll keep your email to hand as well in case we can find a place for it if the owner doesn't appear soon.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello, I live in Surrey and will take the pigeon if you can bring it to me. I do not have a car and have health problems so cannot travel too far. However I could get to Waterloo Station in London. Please private message me with contact number. Thanks Jayne


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello again, looking at the map, I have just realised there is a Underground train from Uxbridge direct to Turnham Green on the Piccadilly Line.I would be willing to pick up pigeon from there or nearby (Twickenham/Richmond Station ). Please let me know. Thanks Jayne


----------

